# Flickering lights



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe a ferrite on the LED DC feed?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

What dimmer do you have and what type of LED?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Switched said:


> What dimmer do you have and what type of LED?




LED are customer bought GE brand 

Dimmer is a cheaper type slide dimmer because that's what they wanted .... Leviton or Lutron but a $15 slider. 

It all works fine all the time except when toaster is on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Are they compatible? Look through the paperwork to see if they are.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Switched said:


> Are they compatible? Look through the paperwork to see if they are.




Compatible as in do they dim LED's? They do ....

Would this be an issue though considering they do work all the time except with toaster on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

WronGun said:


> Compatible as in do they dim LED's? They do ....
> 
> Would this be an issue though considering they do work all the time except with toaster on?
> 
> ...


Look at GE's web site and find a list of compatible dimmers for that particular fixture.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

You could also pull the dimmer and install a standard switch for a test.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Most of the time the dimmer and the LED unit are not compatible. 

Find out the model number of the dimmer, the model number of the LED and see if they are listed as compatible.

Also, the load may not be enough, it may be too much, you could have a connection issue, incorrect wiring, voltage problems.... Etc. Etc... 

I agree, switch out the dimmer for a standard switch and kick on the toaster.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know what kind of LED lights you have, but I learned this about the LV tape: they are very sensitive to voltage. Almost any voltage will make them light at least some. I was able get a strip to glow dimly just by completing the circuit with my hands.

Holding my cell phone near them during a call caused them to oscillate in brightness... so if that toaster has any sort of electronics that might produce RF, it could cause what you see, especially if there's a dimmer that can pick it up too. If changing dimmers doesn't work, some kind of shielding may be needed. A ferrite on the wiring, a metal switch box and faceplate, shielded LV cable, a new toaster...

I wonder if the GFCI circuit might be emitting noise when the toaster is on that the dimmer or lights can pick up?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Electronics are now invading toasters.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Some LED tape requires very specific dimmers that cost in the $80 range.
Kitchler is one brand.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Not sure it's worth the time to look at, especially since the customer chose 
the light and, of course, the toaster. I might try plugging it elsewhere just 
to see what happens and if the problem goes away, but after that I'd tell 
them there's RF interference between the two but it's not a safety issue. 
If they're still bothered, I might offer to provide and install higher end matching light(s) and dimmer at a price, BUT, the interference might continue as I'd have 
no way of knowing just how much "noise" the toaster is emitting. 
P&L


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe switch the leg the toaster is on if its on the same one.


----------



## crknjk (Aug 21, 2015)

Could be bad dimmer out of the box. Had a similar thing happen. Brand new house lights in kitchen would flicker when living room lights turned on both on different circuits. Looked for shared neutrals and everything. Changed dimmer with exact same kind and everything was fine.


----------



## BMA Sparky (Oct 15, 2012)

I had a somewhat similar Led dimming issue. I had a job where I had installed some Led recessed trims that I had installed on several jobs previously without issue. I had matched the dimmer that Lutron recommended for the specific model of trim. However, there was a dimmer/fan control installed in an upstairs bedroom that would cause my new lights to blink every time the fan control was turned on. Different circuit and different phase. Go figure.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

BMA Sparky said:


> I had a somewhat similar Led dimming issue. I had a job where I had installed some Led recessed trims that I had installed on several jobs previously without issue. I had matched the dimmer that Lutron recommended for the specific model of trim. However, there was a dimmer/fan control installed in an upstairs bedroom that would cause my new lights to blink every time the fan control was turned on. Different circuit and different phase. Go figure.


The trouble is being caused by a very high frequency emission from the electronics.

It's propagating all through the house.

This is the kind of noise that a ferrite ('low pass') filter can suppress.

You might note how many digital products come with a ferrite filter embedded within their power cords. It's that cylindrical bulge close by the power plug.

Get hip... keep a few ferrite filters with you on the truck... so that when these weird events occur, you're able to correct matters in a jiffy.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, I'm curious, how do I choose these ferrite rings and where do I place them, in the panel, at the dimmer, line or load or at the fixture?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Also interested in this .... I have a whole bag of the ones designed for electronic devices ... but how do we use them in this situation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The_Modifier said:


>


Yeah boy! They just love flashlights too!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It's one of those spy toasters.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> It's one of those spy toasters.


A 'smart' toaster that spews what time you make toast?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> A 'smart' toaster that spews what time you make toast?


I would just be happy with a toaster that could toast something EVENLY without randomly burning the crap out of it to sometimes barely warming it and having to push the lever down for a second time which we all know leads back to burning the crap out of it!!!!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Cow said:


> I would just be happy with a toaster that could toast something EVENLY without randomly burning the crap out of it to sometimes barely warming it and having to push the lever down for a second time which we all know leads back to burning the crap out of it!!!!


But that's exactly what these new 'smart' toasters are designed to address.

You're describing the classic 1960's era toaster.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Ferrite 'low pass' filters are placed around the power conductors, both neutral and hot, of the offending emitter of RF noise.

Think of it operating like a car's muffler.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> I would just be happy with a toaster that could toast something EVENLY without randomly burning the crap out of it to sometimes barely warming it and having to push the lever down for a second time which we all know leads back to burning the crap out of it!!!!


I toast English muffins every morning and it's hit or miss, the edges are always a tad black and the middle barely toasted and I have tossed two other toasters already for that.


----------



## shocksystems (Apr 25, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I toast English muffins every morning and it's hit or miss, the edges are always a tad black and the middle barely toasted and I have tossed two other toasters already for that.


I switched to a toaster oven for this very reason. No looking back! Do it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

shocksystems said:


> I switched to a toaster oven for this very reason. No looking back! Do it.


Yeah that is what we have now and it's okay but the toast function is preset at 4 mins and with the rack on the top position I still have to hit the button again to get a nice golden color on the muffin while I am making my eggs.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

telsa said:


> Ferrite 'low pass' filters are placed around the power conductors, both neutral and hot, of the offending emitter of RF noise.
> 
> Think of it operating like a car's muffler.




I've been looking online and only see the bigger ones for power cords. Is there something specific for line voltage ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

This still remains a mystery.. I'm here at the residence... removed my dimmers spliced through .. and still have flickering ... I'm going to order some ferrite cores and try that next 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> This still remains a mystery.. I'm here at the residence... removed my dimmers spliced through .. and still have flickering ... I'm going to order some ferrite cores and try that next
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did the customer still have that same toaster and still giving flicking lights issue ?? 

if so try to get a very very old school cheap non electrionic toaster that sometime it can clear up the issue. 

sometime the homerun NM cable get close to the lumaire NM cable it can do funny thing with induction voltage and with electronic stuff they can get super senstive with it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Did it happen when anything is plugged and used? I didn't read it all but what kind of fixture is this? Can you temp test a different fixture too?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Same toaster oven , and it happens ONLY when on the Bake mode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Majewski said:


> Did it happen when anything is plugged and used? I didn't read it all but what kind of fixture is this? Can you temp test a different fixture too?




They are (7) GE under cabinet LED lights... flickering is very very light .. but noticeable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Simple. Don't fcukin bake with it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Same toaster oven , and it happens ONLY when on the Bake mode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did ya try with portable heater or hairdryer ? if ya did and did light stay flickering or not ? if not then you have a hidden ghost in the dammed toaster oven....


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

WronGun said:


> They are GE...


Well, that's part of the problem.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

RePhase277 said:


> Well, that's part of the problem.


Yup. And or that appliance.....probably.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Majewski said:


> Yup. And or that appliance.....probably.


Probably a GE toaster too.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

telsa said:


> Electronics are now invading toasters.



damn the NSA


----------

